
The Mystery Vigilantes Who Created 'Malware' To Secure 10,000 Routers - cdubzzz
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/10/06/mystery-white-team-vigilante-hackers-speak-out/
======
cdubzzz
Link to the GitLab page:
[https://gitlab.com/rav7teif/linux.wifatch](https://gitlab.com/rav7teif/linux.wifatch)

